# Does a Caique own any of you?



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

So I have been wanting a GCC for pretty much ever, but something wasn't QUITE right. And then I decided a Senegal was for me. But again... not QUITE right. I have seen Caiques before, but I think because I was completely stuck on the idea of a GCC or a Sennie, the idea never really crossed my mind. I also heard they're not a good "beginner bird" - which is fine, but I don't have oodles of experience either. 
What I want is basically a companion bird for both inside and out of the house. These things are important to me: 

I want a bird that makes me laugh on a regular basis

I want to be able to take it out for walks with me

Gets along with my budgie (I know, not every human gets a long, and not every bird will either)

Good with kids (my kids are 5 and 7) 

It drives me batty that my budgie won't let me scratch his head. Especially when he's moulting. Those pins... I MUST PREEN THEM. (and don't tell me that you don't know what I mean. LOL) 

Able to learn tricks (roll over, play dead, you know... the "cute" tricks). 
RECALL. I know that just about any bird can learn a recall, but I'm assuming that some species of birds are harder to teach than others. 


Does anyone have any words of wisdom here? I'm still a ways away from getting a second bird, but I want to do as much research as I can before making the decision on what to get. And then of course finding a good breeder and the right temperament, etc, etc...

For those who don't know me, our Budgie was a "training bird" for my kids (to see how they would do with a bird in the house), and my husband (who never really liked birds). Lucky for me, he is now very attached to out little Loki, and my kids adore him too. Wish me luck with the next one. LOL


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I have never had anything besides tiel and budgies, but folk's I have talked too, and thing's I have read, some of the bird's you mention can be pretty noisey and very messy. My tiel is about as clingy as I would ever want any bird to be...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not being rude here but it sounds like you may need a dog :laughing:
I can't offer any actual species for you as I don't have any other birds than budgies who are enough entertainment for me .


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Not sure about caiques. Although I have never owned one, I hear they can be too much sometimes.
And like Randy says, noisy and messy.
I personally love cockatiels. Easy, loving, affectionate. What else could you ask for?*


----------



## CloudySkies (May 19, 2014)

I saw some caiques at a bird fair and sweet baby Moses, their volume was unreal. Like you can feel your eardrums unreal. Like a newborn baby at volume 11 has nothing on them unreal. Like if they were close to your shoulder, we're talking about quite literal hearing damage unreal.

Very pretty though. And colorful! And cute. But... um yeah. To sum up: loud.

I don't think they'd be safe around a budgie but wouldn't the conure meet your criteria? That's what GCC means, right, is a green cheek conure? What turned you off of that type of bird?


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> I am not being rude here but it sounds like you may need a dog :laughing:


LOL! I have a dog. I love my dog! I do kind of want a dog in bird form though... My budgie can fetch though. So that counts. Right?


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

CloudySkies said:


> I don't think they'd be safe around a budgie but wouldn't the conure meet your criteria? That's what GCC means, right, is a green cheek conure? What turned you off of that type of bird?


Honestly, size. They can also be kind of nippy, but I just don't know. The GCC is much smaller than what I want, I'm afraid a Senegal will be too boring, but I'm also afraid that a Caique will just be too much bird. Their energy levels seem to be quite high, and they seem to need constant entertainment. Which I don't want either.

They sort of seem like a GCC amplified. I'm hoping to find owners to get direct input from.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have a caique however I do have a gcc a parrotlet, 5 budgies and 3 tiels... In my opinion the best bird for you would be a tiel hen, they are ver cuddly and clingy, loving and affectionate. My gcc is an awesome bird and quite frankly my favorite bird of my flock.. However she can have a bit of a 'tude at times... She rarely nips me however she can be quite nippy with hubby and son. My tiels can be safely left out to interact (or ignore) my budgies, however the parrotlet and gcc are not safely left with the budgies. I have heard that when caiques get to wound up they can get very hard to handle and if they dislike someone they will actually stalk them to attack and bite...


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Caiques are strong willed and have an attitude. If they don't want to do something they won't do it


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I don't have a Caique, but I'm a long time experienced parrot owner . 
I think that going into it, one would need to keep in mind that Caiques as with all parrots are non-domesticated exotic animals. As with getting into any "exotic", IMHO extensive research is needed to understand the funamentals of behavior and training, as well as a good understanding of hormones and how to handle it when coming into maturity, since exotic animals are unlike any domestic animal we may already be familiar with. If it is feasible to visit a local rescue and handle and ask tons of questions, that would be great too. If the proper research is not done and reality is a bit different from expectations, especially once the bird hits maturity, the outcome can be less than desirable for both humans and animal. There are SO many in rescue for a reason. IMO, going into parrot ownership can be looked at as I say, like getting into any "exotic" animal, whether it be a reptile, large cats, or primates! It is nothing like having a dog, or even a budgie.


----------



## Stjerneanis (Jun 11, 2014)

I owned a Caique a couple of years back. DONT! This bird has a very strong personality, and when the hormones hit him every spring he bites, and I mean BITES! I have several scars on my arms and hands to prove it, and the last time he bit me he almost cracked the bone in my finger, and tore loose a piece of flesh. 
I would never ever recommend this bird to families with smaller children, they are unpredictable and lightning fast when they bite. And LOUD!

Yes they are super cute, and yes they have sweet antics and a funny behaviour, but the cuteness is only part of the time - you pay for it with a devil bird the rest of the time. 

My in laws now takes care of my caique, I just could not handle him. The budgies suit me much better.

Also I wouldnt recommend keeping a larger parrot with budgies, accidents can happen and the smallest bird will be the most vulnerable.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

From what I have read and others posts I would go for a green cheek over a caique. I have seen both and though the caique was very amusing he was quite lout at a fairly annoying pitch. I fell in love with green cheeks a while back and would love to have one some day. Keeping in mind that every birdie has it's own personality of the gcc they, in my experience, tend to me more mellow while maintain the cuddly and cute factor. I also don't have any personal experience with living with either but just a wishful thinking pro and con list of my own.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

If you're looking for something larger and funnier why not look at Indian Ringnecks or even better , their larger cousins Alexandrines ? 

Both are incredibly smart and can be trained to do a lot of tricks . Alexandrines are very mellow and can get along with most birds while IRNs are nippier but come in a greater choice of colours. Alexandrines are very affectionate as well . 

I have a handfed IRN and hes a wonder. Hes easily motivated by food and already responds to various commands at just 1 year of age.


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

I never thought about an Alex... Will research!


----------

